# TFO 8 weight choice.



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a 7wt. BVK and it is my "go to" rod for reds and trout... Sweet casting rod... I'd get the BVK..


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Snook. Anybody else used or thrown both?

Mike


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Get the TiCRX. It wont break for no reason and it's a faster action.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd say if your happy with your 10wt bvk buy that. I've got 2 in 7 and 12 wt. Great rod and great price. Not my FAVORITE rod, but a great stick.

I've broken my 7wt and keep seeing "broken bvk's" popping up on various forms. TFO seems to be THE gold standard of customer service these days, so I'm not worried about it, but I wouldn't take one as my ONLY rod on an important trip. (OK - I wouldn't take ANY rod as my only rod on an important trip, but I worry a lot less about breaking my XI2) 

I think the tips are just too soft to last over the long haul. Time will tell and I just expect TFO make good on them, which thus far - they have.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

If the slight additional weight of 1.2 ounces (and if you're already considering the TiCRx) you might be very, very happy with the new Flip Pallot Mangrove series 8wt by TFO.  

Still love the BVKs, my Sage Xi2/3s, but have cast all the Mangrove series and all the BVKs, the Mangroves will be onboard for all my sight casting to reds this year and most likely will head to Andros next fall.  

Mangrove is not as fast and not as light as the BVK, but is a very solid rod that is a bargain for the same price as the BVK.  

Just my opinion, and although my daughter is 24, I still remember well being a little closer to home and not being able to go out and cast this rod or that rod ---- wish I had the WWW back then! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hows the mangrove compared to the TiCRX? i like the BVK's weight but i feel as if i was going to break it. I've done stupid things with my TiCRX and the only way i've broken it was when the door slammed on it.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I am enjoying my BVK 8 weight. Enough to pick up a 12 weight this week.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> Hows the mangrove compared to the TiCRX? i like the BVK's weight but i feel as if i was going to break it. I've done stupid things with my TiCRX and the only way i've broken it was when the door slammed on it.


Weight is pretty much right between the BVK and TiCRX, like the additional flex in the tip and it casts very well with the stated line weight for me (both SA's Redfish & Textured Saltwater tapers).

I usually overline the BVK by one line weight, but that's just me. 

Don't get quite the distance with the Mangrove and again, that may very well be me, but inside 60 feet is where it shines on the accuracy front. May try one of SA's 1/2wt lines and try one that is like an 8.5wt on the Mangrove. 

Have had it on some clear water shallow reds and it will see some grass in a few months. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> "cast em both and then decide"


Seriously best way to make decision. 
It's too much money to let someone else's preference to make your decision.
Bring a reel with line to your local shop and ask to cast both.

Sorry it's not the answer you wanted.


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a TFO 8wt Signature series and a TiCR 10 wt. Really well balanced with RIO line, cast like bullets. Use the 10 weight for wind and big flies and the 8 wt for every thing else. you can't beat the TFO warrenty.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I have a TFO 8wt Signature series and a TiCR 10 wt. Really well balanced with RIO line, cast like bullets. Use the 10 weight for wind and big flies and the 8 wt for every thing else. you can't beat the TFO warrenty.



I like your style... The TiCR is a very nice casting stick.. The "X' came out a little later, but stinks in comparison IMHO.. Sorta like the Sage RPLX and the RPLXi... The older RPLX is hands down a better rod all day long..


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Buy the BVK.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I have a TFO 8wt Signature series and a TiCR 10 wt. Really well balanced with RIO line, cast like bullets. Use the 10 weight for wind and big flies and the 8 wt for every thing else. you can't beat the TFO warrenty.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style...  The TiCR is a very nice casting stick..  The "X' came out a little later, but stinks in comparison IMHO..  Sorta like the Sage RPLX and the RPLXi...  The older RPLX is hands down a better rod all day long..


From what I gather, the Mangrove is somewhat of a reincarnate of the original TiCR. All I know is it casts very nice and with very little line out.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just happened to call to shoot the proverbial S#%t with an FFF master instructor friend Wednesday and he had a Ticrx in 8 wt so I rode out after work and cast in his pond for awhile. That thing is a rocket launcher. We started discussing the Mangrove which he likes a bunch but does not own. He pulled out his original Ticr which he believes is almost identical to the Mangrove and for me it was a little sluggish compared to the BVK and Ticrx. I ordered a Ticrx 8wt when I got home. I'm gonna fish it awhile and if I'm not loving it then it will be a backup. Thanks for the input guys.
PS. I also tried the 8 wt Ticrx with a 10 wt line and it loads like magic for those close in 20-30 feet redfish shots that are so common in our LA marsh.

MIKE


----------

